# Best women's website



## tex70 (Apr 10, 2011)

My wife and daughter have recently become interested in SD. I'm teaching them basic safety and general firearm characteristics but are there any really "best of" websites for women out there?


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

One that is often recommended is Cornered Cat
Written by a woman for women. There may be others, but this one gets most of the referrals.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

+1 to Cornered Cat

also VAMarine's wife has a site Limatunes' Range Diary, she's also on FB and youtube with the same screen name Limatune


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Another vote for CorneredCat. Men with wives and daughters involved with guns and carrying should read the stuff on the site too. Helps us to see things from their perspective so we don't try to dominate the whole thing and turn them off to it.


----------



## tex70 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks a bunch, guys. I'll link 'em to C Cat.


----------



## eterntyinanhour9 (Sep 4, 2011)

I love girlsguidetoguns.com


----------

